# New guitar



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Went guitar shopping with a friend last week to help him select a beginner acoustic. While waiting, I picked up this medium-size Martin and couldn't take my hands off it. Sweet, warm, vibrant sound, amazing neck, gorgeous grain patterns. One of the lowest prices on the wall too. Put it back and we went and got dinner.

Couldn't stop thinking about it. Went back yesterday and picked it up and, on second playing, it just wasn't really all that great. I was like "whew! saved some money!" I played a bunch of other guitars there, up to the crazy $3,000 ones, and they were all okay but nothing magical.

But then... I realized I had picked up the wrong one, and they'd moved that one from the other day. Played it and LOVED it again. Made myself play a bunch of others. Came back to it again and something just glowed about it. Like when you fall in love 

Also discovered it has a built-in pickup. Handy!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice my friend~I can't play a lick on one of those string instruments~~~But I play a American Native Flute(5 hole) & another flute from Peru(7 hole)

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

It's pretty hard to beat a Martin. I've only ever played on the display models, never actually taken one home yet. I'm more than a little jealous.

edit: What's going on with the grain on the heel of the neck? That's wild!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I tried like hell to learn guitar. Appropriate strum patterns is what killed me. But when I was trying, I would find a machine sometimes that sounded so smooth. Congrats on finding one.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

oldmiser: flutes are awesome! I have a great one some eccentric chick in san Francisco gave me like 15 years ago... I don't really know what to do with it, but I love the sound.

TSM: it's their Mexican version -- I read the quality control down there is spectacular -- but the materials are mostly laminates, including that heel with its crazy "grain" pattern. top is spruce I think. sides are high-density something. brings the price way down, and it sounded better than all the solid-wood guitars on the shelf, soooo.... win!

flipgun: yeah man getting strumming down is a whole science in itself. I've been teaching my friend to play and she knows zip-zero-zilch about rhythm. just trying to get her to tap along with a metronome beat is a struggle. so we'll see how she does with strums...


----------

